# Anyone know how to run apps on a ZTE Z232lt?



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 25, 2018)

So i got one today its a basic flip phone. something that interests me is that its running a modified version of android so im wondering if it could be possible to run apks on it and if so could anybody do it?


----------



## Ryccardo (May 25, 2018)

I assume it doesn't have the developer options (settings > about > keep clicking on the build version), right?

Is it even android? While googling about it (didn't even know ZTE was still around) I found some people confusing the Cymbal G (the model you're asking for, which runs some other Linux variant) with the Cymbal T (android)


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 25, 2018)

Well the menus look exactly like the menus of my zte obsidian so i assumed it was also an android.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the app icons are copyrighted right? they look exactly the same.


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2018)

If it is running Android, it should say so and have a version string in the Settings somewhere. If it does, you should be able to enable Developer Mode and ADB somehow and then just `adb install` apks.
That said, I know nothing about this specific phone.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 25, 2018)

the closest thing i could find was the word zdroid in the kernel.


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> the closest thing i could find was the word zdroid in the kernel.


Can you provide more information (Screenshots, photos, links..) because I can't find any information about your model on the internet, googling for it just comes up with this thread.
zdroid does however appear to be both android and ZTE related, so you may be onto something.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 25, 2018)

My Cymbal g has ( [email protected]) while my zte obsidian running lolipop 5.1 has ( [email protected]#1)


----------



## doughmay (May 25, 2018)

Can you sideload anything to it. Maybe an apk?


----------



## Seriel (May 25, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> My Cymbal g has ( [email protected]) while my zte obsidian running lolipop 5.1 has ( [email protected]#1)


"[email protected]" is an android thing. You may have to check for more information about what android version it has. You may be able to install APKs through ADB if you can somehow enable it.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 26, 2018)

More info


----------



## Seriel (May 26, 2018)

Yup that is Android! Don't know which version, but I know android settings layout when I see it.
Is it possible to tap (Or select) the build number multiple times to enable Developer Mode?
Although apparently older versions of android have it under "Settings - Applications - Development" so maybe you could try that as well?
If you can enable USB Debugging, you can use that to sideload apks without needing a file manager and having to enable unknown sources and copy files and stuff, half of which wont be possible on a dumb phone I Imagine.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 26, 2018)

Closest i can get to dev mode. not actually dev mode but with a pc maybe you can update the phone to be compatible with downloaded apps.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

top option is to reboot btw


----------



## Seriel (May 26, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Closest i can get to dev mode. not actually dev mode but with a pc maybe you can update the phone to be compatible with downloaded apps.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> top option is to reboot btw


That just confirms that it is Android, but it's not much use. Recovery mode != dev mode.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 26, 2018)

the dev menu secret does not work neither does the one when you click on the android version because it does not show the version.


----------



## Seriel (May 26, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> the dev menu secret does not work neither does the one when you click on the android version because it does not show the version.


You're supposed to be clicking on build number:


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 26, 2018)

That is about as much info as i can squeeze out.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i did.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Do you thing i can change the os to the cymbal t aka the app enabled version with the pc update feature?


----------



## doughmay (May 26, 2018)

Hm. Depends if ZTE does release a new firmware for the device that is. But if it is an android it should be a


Zeldaplayer67 said:


> That is about as much info as i can squeeze out.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Probably not. Usually there are preventative measures in place for this.


----------

